# Canadian Invasion Special OPs



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

The Kaskaskia Valley Railway will hold an Ops Session on September 23, 2009 in honor of our Canadian friends visiting. It all begins around Noon and ends when we can't or don't want to run trains anymore. Most of the layout is battery operated, but there are some track powered areas. Normal coupling is Kadee's, but someone always brings other stuff and we get by. If you don't have equipment, it can be provided. All are welcome. For more information you can contact me by email - [email protected]


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds fun but it's midweek, so I can't make it.


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

We are loking forward to the special ops session. This will be my 5th visit to the Kakskaskia Valley and I am here to tell you that Ric and Jan are wonderful hosts, the railroad is fun to operate and the folks in southern IL and the St Louis area are a great bunch.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Robbie Hanson (Jan 4, 2008)

Ric, 

If I happen to have time off from Wash U, mind if I stop by? Geoff tells me that I cannot live my life without visiting one of your operating sessions. 

If I can't make it, there IS always the November one though!


----------



## AndyC (Jan 2, 2008)

Robbie, yes, there is the regular scheduled operating session still in November.....


----------



## rgolding (Jan 2, 2008)

I've posted some pictures of the "Canadian Invasion Special OPs Session" at the other site. Your welcome to view, if you wish. 

http://largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?pid=106360#p106360


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a great time visiting with Ric (and Andy also). The Kaskaskia Valley is a very interesting railroad to operate on with its relatively complex series of junctions and branchlines. I enjoyed the low key but still challenging ops session, some great comraderie with our American friends and the wonderful hospitality the midwest is famous for. For anyone who has an opportunity to be part of one of Ric's operating sessions, I heartily recommend it.

Andy Clark has made great progress with his Bluestone Southern empire. Andy has an extensive set of track laid to represent operations between Evansville and Memphis in southern IL. The ops scheme is well developed and Andy has a large complement of equipment. I am already looking forward to next year's visit when there will be ops sessions on both railroads to enjoy.

Regards ... Doug


----------

